
Stream you terminal in real-time with anyone – without installing anything - snooty
https://streamhut.io/
======
nviennot
Author of tmate here. This is really cool. Bravo

------
hildenae
Could this solution be extended with a openssl pipe to offer encryption?

------
seesawtron
How do you shut it down or delete the session after you are done?

~~~
mritzmann
With exit..

~~~
seesawtron
does it delete the session video from server? It seems like not.

------
lunatuna
This looks like a security breach for most companies.

------
LogicX
I was recently looking into ytalk/talkd which is the old-school way to do such
things...

Very cool, now I must decide between tmate and streamhut!

------
Operyl
Very cool! I'll have to stick with tmate because I do need encryption. Keep up
the work though!

------
coolspot
Wow, such an elegant solution!

Very impressive!

